# Programm für UDP verbindung testen



## wonderfulworld (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
kennt jemand einen Editor mit dem man UDP telegramme an einen bestimmten Port IP-adresse verschicken kann.

Gruß wonderfulworld


----------



## marlob (9 Juni 2010)

Vielleicht reicht der hier ja für deine Zwecke
http://www.hw-group.com/products/hercules/index_de.html


----------



## wonderfulworld (9 Juni 2010)

Danke, genau sowas hab ich gesucht.
lg wonderfulworld


----------

